# Peri- Workout Supplementation? What's in your recovery shake?



## rowdyz (Mar 10, 2018)

Hey bros I'm sure some of you checked out the Arnold Classic this past weekend and are interested in trying a bunch of new supplements.  So i wanted to know what everybody uses as there pre-workout intra workout or post workout supplementation. I'm not so much interested in stimulants but more on the recovery side of things.

My current supps. 
PRE 40min prework 
25g rule 1 protein w/papaya chew
40g glycofuse

INTRA 
20-50g glycofuse
5g bcaa, 5g glutamine, 500mg Vitc 
200mg PS
1 scoop 1st phorm alpha cre 

POST
50g whey hydro or iso
Handful of gummies 

Don't hose me now  i took a year off and im back!.
I want to hear what the experts are using..


----------



## Ironlion2 (Mar 10, 2018)

Pre
4:00 - Whey Shake (1 sccop ON 100%, 8oz Skim Milk, 1 Banana,, 20g Creatine, 20g Glutamine) + Poptart 
4:30 - 4-5IU Growth + 10IU HumulinR 

Intra

5:00 - Redcon1 Intra (Big Noise, WAR, Cluster) + Gatorade

Post
6:30 - Whey Shake (2 sccop ON 100%, 12oz Skim Milk, Hershey Syrup, 20g Creatine, 20g Glutamine) + Poptart
7:30 - All you can eat cereal or oatmeal

No esters and orals as needed, those come on an empty stomach before my PrWO shake


----------



## montego (Mar 10, 2018)

Post workout is simple for me.

Oats, egg whites and blueberries.

All my eaa's and such are pre/Intra with slin


----------



## rmtt (Mar 10, 2018)

Preworkout - something pump based as I'm sensitive to stimulants.

So usually Citrulline, beet root extract, Hydromax....I buy and mix my own stuff.

Intra - HBCD, EAA's, small amount of Hydrolyzed casein.

Post - Usually a whole food meal if I can....but if not....typically Hydrolyzed whey blended with Whey isolate, and more HBCD.

If it's a shake....I still try to get whole food in within an hour of the shake.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 11, 2018)

rmtt said:


> Preworkout - something pump based as I'm sensitive to stimulants.
> 
> So usually Citrulline, beet root extract, Hydromax....I buy and mix my own stuff.
> 
> ...



I cant tolerate stimulants much anymore either. I really like HBCD's too but my post workout meal it typically solid, whole foods now.


----------



## Viking (Mar 12, 2018)

I change things but today I had steak and sweet potatoe pre workout. Intra I sipped on aminos and glutamine. Post workout I had chicken and rice with some fruit afterwards.


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 12, 2018)

Intra I use aminos and hbcd's. Recently I have been adding creapure and citrulline malate


----------



## rmtt (Mar 12, 2018)

AGGRO said:


> Intra I use aminos and hbcd's. Recently I have been adding creapure and citrulline malate


I use Citrulline in mine as well.....just the regular one....not the malate version.

But it's a great vasodilator and keeps the pumps going throughout the workout!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## rowdyz (Mar 16, 2018)

Yea buddy! Tmrw is payday! Gonna snag some goods! My dude a diabetic has HumalinR stocked. Research time!


----------



## SURGE (Mar 17, 2018)

rowdyz said:


> Hey bros I'm sure some of you checked out the Arnold Classic this past weekend and are interested in trying a bunch of new supplements.  So i wanted to know what everybody uses as there pre-workout intra workout or post workout supplementation. I'm not so much interested in stimulants but more on the recovery side of things.
> 
> My current supps.
> PRE 40min prework
> ...



I am going to do something similar using humalog. Insulin makes a big difference in recovery for me.


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 20, 2018)

I need to start getting into this sort of thing. I usually keep it simple and have a meal pre and a shake post.


----------



## odin (Mar 25, 2018)

SURGE said:


> I am going to do something similar using humalog. Insulin makes a big difference in recovery for me.



I agree. Slin and HGH with intra carbs and aminos and I never get sore like I used to.


----------



## SURGE (Mar 27, 2018)

odin said:


> I agree. Slin and HGH with intra carbs and aminos and I never get sore like I used to.



Most of the time I use gatorade or dextrose powder but want to try vitargo next time. I need something that doesn't bloat me as much when using high amonts. Dextrose is cheap but can upset my stomach when I use 100g's.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jun 30, 2018)

rmtt said:


> I use Citrulline in mine as well.....just the regular one....not the malate version.
> 
> But it's a great vasodilator and keeps the pumps going throughout the workout!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk



love citrulline


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

My intra currently is
2 scoops pharmgrade 
5 g creatine
5 g glutamin
25 g cyclic dextrin
25 g Karbolyn

I’m off-season intra gets up to 250 g of carbs and 50 peptopro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Dec 1, 2018)

*Adaptogen science intra-amino sport*



rmtt said:


> I use Citrulline in mine as well.....just the regular one....not the malate version.
> 
> But it's a great vasodilator and keeps the pumps going throughout the workout!





MuscleMoose said:


> love citrulline




*A solid non-malate Citrulline product

Recovery. Hydration. Performance. Clean Fuel... 

Save 38% when you get it HERE: ADAPTOGEN SCIENCE INTRA-AMINO SPORT* 

*SHOP:* *ProfessionalMuscleStore.com*
*LIKE:* *ProfessionalMuscleStore Facebook*
*FOLLOW:* *ProfessionalMuscleStore Instagram*

*The Largest Selection of Bodybuilding and Sports Nutrition Products*


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 1, 2018)

I might pick up this one. Add it to 1 scoop of eaas and 50g's hbcds.

https://professionalmusclestore.com/products/kaged-muscle-in-kaged-1008630




Professional Muscle Store said:


> *A solid non-malate Citrulline product
> 
> Recovery. Hydration. Performance. Clean Fuel...
> 
> ...


----------



## Victory (Dec 4, 2018)

ldbruffey said:


> My intra currently is
> 2 scoops pharmgrade
> 5 g creatine
> 5 g glutamin
> ...



Do you think the MPA pharmgrade are worth the extra cost?


----------



## Nyoco (Dec 10, 2018)

Victory said:


> Do you think the MPA pharmgrade are worth the extra cost?



You´ll most likely derive the same benefit from Peptopro which together with HBCD is what I consume intra workout.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2761917/


----------



## knight9 (Dec 10, 2018)

15-20g eaa
3-6g citrulline malate
3-4g taurine
5-8g hydromax
(Sometimes) 30-60g HBCD

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Norditropin (Dec 14, 2018)

Hydrowhey
EAA
Glutamine
Citrulline
Beta Alanine
HydroMax
Taurine
Creatine Mono


----------



## Nyoco (Dec 14, 2018)

Norditropin said:


> Hydrowhey
> EAA
> Glutamine
> Citrulline
> ...



I would personally do either hydrowhey or EAA not both since it is a bit of a waste, also Citrulline is best taken on an empty stomach.


----------



## ASHOP (Dec 14, 2018)

Mines pretty simple these days . Synthetek whey isolate and glutamine immediately following training.


----------



## striffe (Dec 16, 2018)

Norditropin said:


> Hydrowhey
> EAA
> Glutamine
> Citrulline
> ...



What doses do you use for each?


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

PRW - eeas, cycle dextrin, glutamine, arginine, citruline, carnitine, creatine, Himalaya salt
IW- cycle dextrin, bcaa, eaas
POW - eaas, cycle dextrin, glutamine, creatine


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

PRW - eeas, cycle dextrin, glutamine, arginine, citruline, carnitine, creatine, Himalaya salt
IW- cycle dextrin, bcaa, eaas, carnitine, beta alanine
POW - eaas, cycle dextrin, glutamine, creatine


----------

